# TOPS SWAT Spike Tanto blade



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I really like the Tanto design of my new TOPS blade! ::saber::


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice. I like my TOPS knives. Just wish they weren't so expensive so I could buy a few more.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

...that's not a tanto
this is a tanto, blade angles or curves directly to the spine.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

edited for wrong link


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...that's not a tanto
> this is a tanto, blade angles or curves directly to the spine.
> View attachment 11700


TOPS knives calls it a Tanto, so who am I to contradict TOPS knives?
If you look it up on wiki there are many many forms of tanto blades, including modern tanto.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

This falls under the "sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken" thing
Kind of like "tactical can opener"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TOPS knives are cream of the crop. Nice pickup!


----------

